# This might help you see clearer



## Tymmo222 (Mar 27, 2015)

(I apologize in advance for any grammatical or syntax error in this post, English isn't my native language)

I just watched a YouTube video that made me think really deeply about the whole situation that I've been dealing with for the past 7 months.
(video I'm referring to: www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U-t5_Tqkw8)

My whole life I have been a really reserved and kinda anxious guy and I think that maybe after me holding my emotions in for all those years (the 17 past years of my life, I'm 18 now)
I haven't been mentally prepared/trained to do so and I was faced with a situation that I was challenged to let them out (relationship wise) I was also in a really stressful period in my teenage life (having my first job after dropping out of high school blablabla) plus I was a pothead, I think all of this subconsciously combined made my brain panic, 'cause my huge panic attack that caused me to feel dp/dr in the first place came out of nowhere I was just stoned eating Froot Loops in front of the computer, I started freaking out and thought I was having an allergic reaction or a heart attack idk.

And since then I've just been avoiding everything instead of actually processing the ''emotional trauma'' that my brain induced from that past year. I probably just need to let everything out instead of in and what I mean by that is, I need to speak out what I'm feeling to the people that are concerned and just move on. This will be really really hard, you don't even know how crappy I feel at the moment, I have gone outside my house for like a total of 2 hours in the past 7 months, when I look out my window it looks like a freaking painting damnit.

Anyways I was pretty much rambling but I needed to let this get out of my system and thought it might make some of you think about what could of happened in the couple months before you started feeling the dp/dr and that you should probably address it too (just writing it down or telling someone), just like I'm about to attempt.

Hopefully I'll be writing my true recovery story in a couple of months from now. Good luck to anyone who read this thread, my heart goes out to you because I know how you feel and I'm feeling it as I write this down. Peace and Love.


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey, how you've been doing?


----------



## KanMan#2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Peace and Love


----------

